# Measure your Yard's Sq. Ft. in under 90 seconds



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SSrqUsOE2U[/media]


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks, I've never tried Google Earth for that before.

I use this site: https://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Dude that's awesome thanks for sharing.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Just used it for my yard. Awesome! Thanks TommyTester

My guess for my yard was close, but now I know for sure :thumbup:


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Well, my front yard is bigger than I thought and my back yard is smaller. Each were only off by 500 sq ft but still I was off. Thanks for the tip.

Also, it will show length and so now I know I edge just over a 1k feet of sidewalk and curb. No wonder I use up blades.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Very cool, thank you, Tommy.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Damn google earth! Been living in my house just over a year ago and the address still doesnt show up.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Damn google earth! Been living in my house just over a year ago and the address still doesn't show up.


@Jimefam Can you zoom into the area and see a house, or is the imagery just behind?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Damn google earth! Been living in my house just over a year ago and the address still doesn't show up.
> ...


Lol depends on what device your using apparently. If i use my desktop and go to Google maps it shows a picture that must be at least 2 years old as nothing in the community is visible. You can see the trees to the right of the two long buildings.



But if i look at google maps app on my phone you can see my house already done although that picture must be also at least 6 months old or more. You can see the house where the blue dot is.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I just got out my 20 yr old Lufkin and did some simple math.
2140 sq. ft. of lawn.


----------



## rocketprius16 (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks! That's super handy. I just used it and got a number really close to my very rough, pace-it-out estimate. Now I know for sure, though. Thanks again!


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@Jimefam 
This one looks to be more up to date for your property than Google Earth. 
https://findlotsize.com/


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice tip! I'm not able to measure my front yard very well. You think my yard is shady?


----------

